# F&M Vintage & Fashion transfer durability



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

I got some samples from F&M and they applied fine and seem to be holding up to repeated washing. Just wanted to check to see if anyone has any experience with these, good or bad, before I place an order. They will just be 1 color transfers

Was also going to use the Fashion formula for my neck labels. I can gang 54 on a sheet so the price works out to be under $.10 each which isn't too bad.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Dan


----------

